# C5 Boser'd hood? ANYONE?!



## paliincali415 (Sep 27, 2008)

I've never seen it, does anyone have a pic! I really want to do it, but not soon at all... Friend has it on his Jetta, but i've never seen it on a C5, has anyone seen or have a boser'd hood?

THANKS! =]


----------



## questioncom (Oct 13, 2010)

i would also love to see this. i think i would make our cars look amazing


----------



## RabbitFTW (Feb 27, 2009)

I think boser hoods look good on mk4's, but that's about it. I'd be scared to see one on C5


----------



## icepl (Apr 6, 2009)

i would be interesting to see one... i think the sexiest boser hood is on a b5 passat


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Tuning-Haube-ink...2693?pt=Autoteile_Zubehör&hash=item3a4f14be65









http://cgi.ebay.de/Tuning-Haube-ink...2480?pt=Autoteile_Zubehör&hash=item3c9f2d6e60


----------

